# WHY do I lose MEID/IEMI?



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

Ever since the first time I re-injected it, it seems as if everytime I flash an AOSP rom I lose either my IEMI or MEID. Rendering mobile data useless. Is there a way to prevent this from happening? Any idea's? I so badly want to use an AOSP rom, that was the whole reason I bought the phone. But I can't get my MEID/IEMI to stick after I flash....HELPPPP


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

kichard said:


> Ever since the first time I re-injected it, it seems as if everytime I flash an AOSP rom I lose either my IEMI or MEID. Rendering mobile data useless. Is there a way to prevent this from happening? Any idea's? I so badly want to use an AOSP rom, that was the whole reason I bought the phone. But I can't get my MEID/IEMI to stick after I flash....HELPPPP


kichard -

Do you have the IMEI/MEID issues after going back to rooted stock?

My advice (for the short term), would be to try DHacker's ROM for now: Here.

It's been more stable for me than anything else I've tried (JB-wise).

Let us know how it goes, and if this solves your IMEI issues.

AzJazz


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't think anyone knows how it happens, it just one of this things. At least you have a backup and can restore it.

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

Everything is cool until I try and run some AOSP


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

Running Dhackers rom currently, still have MEID and IEMI... WOOT.

Do you know if he has the MMS fix in the latest build?

THANKS!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

kichard said:


> Do you know if he has the MMS fix in the latest build?
> 
> THANKS!


Ask in his thread?


----------



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

where do i find out more info about [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]DHacker's ROM[/background]


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

This thread is a giant fail. OP, are you on Verizon and have you tried backing it up?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

germster said:


> where do i find out more info about [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]DHacker's ROM[/background]


 Where do I find out more info about your avatar?









There's not much text about DHacker's ROMs. I haven't seen any changelogs.

No new updates for the last week or so. You just have to try it and see if you like it, I guess.


----------

